# Accidental 9 string 30"scale.



## pondman (Jun 7, 2014)

Thunderstorms left me stranded in the workshop today 
So if I didn't have enough stuff to finish this popped up from nowhere 






Pulled some Mahogany panels from an old door.





And cleaned em up.





Stuck on a heavy figured quarter sawn bubinga veneer.





Added a high figured Elm back.





30" scale neck.


----------



## pondman (Jun 7, 2014)

5 piece neck. 
Walnut , Zebrano and Brazilian Purple Heart.


----------



## ferret (Jun 7, 2014)

Everything you do is gold.


----------



## AKan (Jun 7, 2014)

Keep 'em coming! *reclines*, *eats popcorn*

Seriously though, nice work.


----------



## Bodes (Jun 7, 2014)

Damn your accidents make me do an accident and have to change my pants.

Seriously, great work.


----------



## cjms1997 (Jun 7, 2014)

I have to say, this is one hell of an accident. Please, continue.


----------



## Nag (Jun 7, 2014)

pondman redefines wealth.

wealth is when you can turn your doors and furniture into guitar parts because they're not from IKEA 

seriously though. your builds are always inspirational. the pron factor is always there


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 8, 2014)

Gsus christ Pondman, you are out of control.

Keep going.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 8, 2014)

nice! im going to pm you the address you can send it to when your done...


----------



## Winspear (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesome. Very nice body shape. Reminds me of The Illustrated Luthiers 8 string body for Misha and Michael


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 8, 2014)

Damn pondman, you always deliver on the goods. Now hurry up and finish it already so we can drool on the pics!


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 8, 2014)

i would love to have carpentry machinery at home...i waste too much time by not having my own...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 8, 2014)

Ha ha, oops. I wish i could have such accidents, but I only ever stub my toe...


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 8, 2014)

Nagash said:


> pondman redefines wealth.
> 
> wealth is when you can turn your doors and furniture into guitar parts because they're not from IKEA
> 
> seriously though. your builds are always inspirational. the pron factor is always there




I dunno who the girl on his avatar is, but maybe that's why the pron factor is always there


----------



## stuglue (Jun 8, 2014)

eddiewarlock said:


> I dunno who the girl on his avatar is, but maybe that's why the pron factor is always there


Yes, she's as well built as one of his axes.


----------



## FIXXXER (Jun 8, 2014)

man this looks so nice, i really like the body shape!


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 8, 2014)

stuglue said:


> Yes, she's as well built as one of his axes.




at least her tits seem to be, haha


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 8, 2014)

eddiewarlock said:


> I dunno who the girl on his avatar is, but maybe that's why the pron factor is always there



It's Maria Swan, who used to go by "Princessa" on various nudie sites some eight to ten years ago. I do believe her balcony is natural. Oh, what nature hath wrought.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 8, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> It's Maria Swan, who used to go by "Princessa" on various nudie sites some eight to ten years ago. I do believe her balcony is natural. Oh, what nature hath wrought.



Cool. Funny how a thread about a guitar ends up with info about a porn star! hehehe.

Natural balconies are better


----------



## pondman (Jun 8, 2014)

Back on topic or the avatar gets it


----------



## Nag (Jun 8, 2014)

pondman said:


> Back on topic or the avatar gets it




I have enough pics of her as it is 

just wondering, did you learn all the building on your own ? or did you have help at first, or are you an experienced wood worker ?

whenever I can (which could take a while given my current situation) I wanna start building as well. my projects aren't even half insane as the stuff you do though (6000 piece neck anyone ?)


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 9, 2014)

Nagash said:


> (6000 piece neck anyone ?)


Lego neck? 

As always, I hate those topics ...


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 9, 2014)

bc rich did those necks...100 piece necks were called...

https://www.google.co.ve/search?q=b...through-lamination-question.305473%2F;600;450


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm digging it, I'll be waiting for when it accidentally gets sent to Texas.


----------



## shikamaru (Jun 9, 2014)

yay another pondman&#8217;s build ! Great start so far !


----------



## skisgaar (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus dude. So many builds.


----------



## Nag (Jun 9, 2014)

pondman is such a clumsy guy. has accidents all the time.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 9, 2014)

I would like to think that his ideal of a good day is building a guitar from start to finish, given this is what accidents give him. xD

Excited to see where this goes!


----------



## pondman (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for the thumbs up folks 
Build time is a very rare thing right now but managed a few hours today 









Got the fretboard on.









Used some Waterfall Bubinga 









And that's all I managed tonight.


----------



## jwade (Jun 14, 2014)

pondman said:


> And *that's all I managed* tonight.


----------



## pondman (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 15, 2014)

You do more in a night than I can manage in half a year!!!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorcery...all of it...


----------



## pondman (Jun 16, 2014)

Another small update.





Slotted.





I think this is about the width I want





A small amount of snake oil gives a vague idea of this quilt. This is going to pop like a mad bitch with full lubrication.


----------



## Neilzord (Jun 17, 2014)

Yet another awesome start! can't wait to see some more on this!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Can you accidentally build me a guitar...and in return I'll accidentally send you money?


----------



## Convictional (Jun 18, 2014)

I would be happy just learning how to accidentally build a guitar from pondman.

Give a man a fish and all that.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 20, 2014)

Jesus Christ mate. You're like the mad scientist of the luthiery section. 

"Stumbled into the workshop today, wait, what's this, whoops, IT'S ALIVEEEE" *thunder and lightning*


----------



## pondman (Jun 21, 2014)

Had a few hours to spare tonight so another small update.













Gonna have a fiddle about with the Roswell now. Its just about finished and so am I, its been a long day


----------



## pondman (Jun 23, 2014)

Another increment.







Infinite radius because my knackered hands like it on ERG's.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 23, 2014)

You gotta start taking orders man.

*PONDMACHINE.*


----------



## pondman (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 23, 2014)

Came for the Maria Swan, stayed for the 9 string build. 

Wait... the pun wasn't intended.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jun 24, 2014)

Psscht, all of my builds have _at least_ 10 strings. Haven't you heard? Nine strings just aren't enough.

Just kidding pondy, loving that headstock.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 24, 2014)

pondman said:


>



hahahaha this made my morning 










But seriously I'll PM you my specs and when you accidentally buy some material...


----------



## pondman (Jul 1, 2014)

Another small update for tonight.










Suck on my snake oil ya bitch.





I like where this is going 





Going to call this one The Cat Of Nine Lives. I'll explain later.


----------



## Nag (Jul 1, 2014)

why did you go for a bulky square neck joint ? I'm the kind of guy to avoid those at all cost


----------



## pondman (Jul 1, 2014)

Nagash said:


> why did you go for a bulky square neck joint ? I'm the kind of guy to avoid those at all cost



Bulky ? Put your thinking hat on and have another look


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 1, 2014)

Its barely even there considering the next rests down into the body....


----------



## pondman (Aug 3, 2014)

Another small step. Still mega busy at work so I'm eking this one out.


----------



## immortalx (Aug 3, 2014)

Damn that fretboard is on fire!


----------



## crg123 (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow that looks great. I can't wait to see how the Deathbar looks/sounds in this!


----------



## Necromagnon (Aug 4, 2014)

And I can't even say I'm gonna go cooking or Scherzo is gonna bring some cakes... I hate you, dude...


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 4, 2014)

And another one! coming along awesome as always. Some lovely figures in the wood! Look forward to seeing it all come together, Certainly a better use of the Mahogany than an old door!! 

You really need to start a thread with all of the guit......................... Sod it, I give up.


----------



## pondman (Aug 4, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> And I can't even say I'm gonna go cooking or Scherzo is gonna bring some cakes... I hate you, dude...



I'm guessing there's a compliment in there somewhere 



Neilzord said:


> And another one! coming along awesome as always. Some lovely figures in the wood! Look forward to seeing it all come together, Certainly a better use of the Mahogany than an old door!!
> 
> You really need to start a thread with all of the guit......................... Sod it, I give up.



I will, I will ! 
I made a couple of wooden salad dishes out of the other 2 door panels


----------



## RGM8 (Aug 4, 2014)

Got bored, built a guitar

Pondman Logic


----------



## pondman (Aug 15, 2014)

Another small update.






Now I've got these it should be ready soon. Work is killing me right now but that's all my fault for being so manic 

Just need to do a few more million coats of Tru Oil.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't have any real desire outside of morbid curiosity to play a 9 stringer, but I would sell most of my instruments to buy that one from you in a heartbeat if I could. You poison my brain with your delicious builds.

You're like a Willy Wonka of guitar building, but without the subjecting children to unorthodox candy machines.


----------



## BetterOffShred (Aug 18, 2014)

This is fantastic  Nice work sir. Seeing something built like this really inspires me to want to go out and buy some hardwood and see what it is like. Keep up the truly excellent work.

-Brett


----------



## pondman (Sep 14, 2014)

Getting a bit nearer with the Tru Oil. Wish I'd bought lots more of this Brazilian Purpleheart while they had it in stock 
































Got to go and work on my truck now


----------



## Mik3D23 (Sep 14, 2014)

pondman said:


> Got to go and work on my truck now



Can't you just attach wheels to one of your 9 strings and turn it into a skateboard?

Edit: Also, I'm not usually one for zebrawood, but it looks really nice here


----------



## Necromagnon (Sep 14, 2014)

pondman said:


> Got to go and work on my truck now


Another "accident"? 

That neck looks really nice. I'm not a huge fan of purpleheart, but it looks sweet seen from there. I guess the "honey" coloration of the tru oil helps.


----------



## immortalx (Sep 14, 2014)

That neck 

And that piece of purpleheart looks gorgeous, haven't seen anything with such flakes (I suppose that's what they are called!)


----------



## skeels (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey, I got this nice little chunk of wood- better build a guitar around it!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 15, 2014)

That's easily the best piece of purpleheart I've ever seen, I'm sure it's a million times better in person!


----------



## Kullerbytta (Sep 15, 2014)

It is confirmed: Coming onto SSO simply ignites GAS when in fact there is already too much GAS in your life for you to handle 

I really wish I had the time, knowledge and experience to build a guitar of my own  I'm not a handy man in any sense, haha. 

Well done Pondman! Looks stellar as tits.


----------



## mathloss (Sep 15, 2014)

This neck is ...


----------



## iron blast (Sep 15, 2014)

Mind balls blown


----------



## Renkenstein (Sep 15, 2014)

Primo Purpleheart!


----------



## Dominoes282 (Sep 15, 2014)

Pondman think of the children!

Seriously though this is amazing. The 3 piece neck is pretty unique stylistically and sex...ily...


----------



## pondman (Sep 15, 2014)

Dominoes282 said:


> Pondman think of the children!
> 
> Seriously though this is amazing. The 3 piece neck is pretty unique stylistically and sex...ily...



5 piece  you missed the Mahogany fillet.


----------



## Dominoes282 (Sep 16, 2014)

pondman said:


> 5 piece  you missed the Mahogany fillet.



F me you're right!

... I'll just be in this corner now....


----------



## Sojabohn (Sep 18, 2014)

MOAR UPDATES. This thing looks amazing.
Also, you should label Pondmachine on the headstock.


----------



## pondman (Nov 8, 2014)

Sojabohn said:


> MOAR UPDATES. This thing looks amazing.
> Also, you should label Pondmachine on the headstock.



This "will" be finished tomorrow with pics.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 9, 2014)

Sojabohn said:


> MOAR UPDATES. This thing looks amazing.
> Also, you should label Pondmachine on the headstock.



And then sell it to me.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 9, 2014)

Its tomorrow already!


----------



## pondman (Nov 9, 2014)

I started late on this tonight and ran outa daylight for pics so these are a bag of potato's. I'll post some better ones later this week.
We have some groovy colored sex lights so that'll explain the colored hues  

It needs wiring,setting up and a final buff.






I put very little oil on this one.


----------



## monkeybike (Nov 9, 2014)

So sexy......


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 9, 2014)

It's amazing


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 9, 2014)

Sex lights??


----------



## TKOA-Dex (Nov 9, 2014)

This turned out amazing!

Pondman stop inspiring me to build things I don't even know how to build!


----------



## immortalx (Nov 9, 2014)

Now this is a serious beast 
I still can't believe how you managed such a wonderful upper fret access on a 9 string! It doesn't only have great looks, it seems it's ultra comfortable to play too!


----------



## DredFul (Nov 10, 2014)

That pickup placement  you could easily fit three more there!

Stunning work. You have such a great taste.. and great woods 

But why such a huge control cavity? Did I miss something?




Or are you hiding something in there?


----------



## Purelojik (Nov 10, 2014)

pondman can we have a beer one day and geek out about guitars? cause this shit is just stupid good


----------



## mathloss (Nov 10, 2014)

One more Masterpiece!!
do you know how many guitars you already built?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 10, 2014)

mathloss said:


> One more Masterpiece!!
> do you know how many guitars you already built?



And where are they all? Can we have a family photo please?!


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 10, 2014)

Tesla said:


> And where are they all? Can we have a family photo please?!



I second that


----------



## Koloss85 (Nov 10, 2014)

I love that body shape and wide neck. 
Pondman sir, you have a gift.


----------



## rockskate4x (Nov 10, 2014)

MotherFARK, this came out awesome


----------



## pondman (Nov 10, 2014)

Nagash said:


> I have enough pics of her as it is
> 
> just wondering, did you learn all the building on your own ? or did you have help at first, or are you an experienced wood worker ?
> 
> whenever I can (which could take a while given my current situation) I wanna start building as well. my projects aren't even half insane as the stuff you do though (6000 piece neck anyone ?)



Yeah, I learned by watching builds on other forums. Never been a wood worker but I served an apprenticeship as a steam engineer ( textile industries related) when I left school which has absolutely nothing to do with woodworking 
One thing I would say to anyone wanting to have a go is just do it and enjoy it and don't start shitting your pants over every little task. This site has the best builders and people with know how about everything guitar related on the net ... if you want to know anything you'll find it on here 



Alex Kenivel said:


> Sex lights??



Yes, lights to enhance sex duties 



DredFul said:


> That pickup placement  you could easily fit three more there!
> 
> Stunning work. You have such a great taste.. and great woods
> 
> ...



Its not that big, but your correct, I was going to have a few extra gizmo's on this which I'll be doing at a later date.



Purelojik said:


> pondman can we have a beer one day and geek out about guitars? cause this shit is just stupid good



Yeah of course, just send me a cab 


mathloss said:


> One more Masterpiece!!
> do you know how many guitars you already built?



No 



Tesla said:


> And where are they all? Can we have a family photo please?!



I'll see what I can do over the winter months when work is scarce.


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 11, 2014)

Stunning, Overall appearance / style wise this has to be one of, If not, my favourite Pondguit Mantar Model. 

I Wouldn't know where to start with a 9 string but damn, that makes me want to learn. 

That first picture is awesome, nice enhancement with the sex lights... And don't think the velvet went un-noticed!


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd have no idea what to do with that thing. You did a wonderful job though!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 12, 2014)

Holy shit, this turned out so well! You almost convince me that I need a 9 string. xD


----------



## Necromagnon (Nov 13, 2014)

That body shape is awesome. 9 strings is really too much for me, but that beast is pure beauty.


----------

